# Tried out some 5th Avenues!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, just got back from Edmonton and I was checking out some music stores there. Found a few Godin 5th Avenue guitars. I remember seeing a thread on here started by somebody who bought one, and was excited to get a chance to try one myself. They are beautiful guitars! The look is totally killin', but I wasn't sure if the sound suits me-quite a mid-rangey guitar. For me personally they weren't as bright as I would want an acoustic to sound. Can't fault them in the looks department, though-one of the nicest-looking acoustics I have seen for a long time. And I was just wondering how you would go about amplifying them-doesn't seem like an easy design to fit any sort of a pick-up to-I wonder if they have any plans to make an electric/acoustic version.
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There's the Kingpin--which is a 5th Avenue with a P-90.
It's on Godin's website, but apparently not in stores yet--supposed to be in my area around the end of August/beginning of September. I'm keeping my eyes on the local Godin dealers, and when it's here, I'm testdriving one. If it sounds as good, or almost as good, unplugged as the 5th Avenue, I'll plug it in & compare with a couple of other guitars--and if I like it--I'm getting it.

Check the Godin site for dealers near you, and check to see when they'll have the Kingpin in their store, so you can try it out.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

NICE!!! Zontar, I might be all over that one, too!
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No problem, I found out about the Kingpin from others here, when I posted about putting a pickup on a 5th Avenue. Just passing on what others have shared with me. Which is one of the best things about this site.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Resurrecting this tread to advise I saw a Kingpin today & played it. (Guitarworks on Macleod Trail)
Well the pickup said Kingpin, and the label in the body called it a 5th Avenue P-90.

It still sounds pretty good acoustically, and plays just like the 5th Avenues. I like the P-90 too.

I liked it--and it would be something I wouldn't mind owning, but I'm happy with my AF95, and prefer it--not to mention the Kingpin costs more than I spent on the AF95 & a G-Dec Jr. So AF95 & G-Dec Jr or a Kingpin & no practice amp? Easy call.


But it was still a real nice guitar--so if you're in the area, I'd say go check it out.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

zontar said:


> ...
> But it was still a real nice guitar--....



And what was the price ? :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm--that was almost a week ago.
It was about $630-640.

That was shown as a marked down price from the manufacturer's price which I think was high 700's/low 800's. But I could be a bit off on that one.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Any idea what is the stock string gauge for the 5th Avenues? :rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure--they seemed in the medium range to me.
Godin has a string gauge link on their site, but it doesn't list the 5th Avenues.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Archies*

The old Archtop guitars had tops and backs carved from solid pieces of wood to get the shape. They were, and still are, considered the "royalty of guitars". The least expensive carved Archtop from Gibson is around $10K. Laminate or "Plywood" guitars like the 5th Ave are an introduction to the sound at an almost give-away price for a decent guitar. However, don't confuse them with a carved Archie. These guitars were originally created to produce high volume rhythm for a jazz band with a horn section. The big 18" Strombergs, D'Angelicos, Epis and Gibsons could certainly keep up with the band in the old days before pick-ups or amplification. 

There are great stories of Freddie Greene being asked to "turn down" by recording engineers who thought he was playing amplified.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike I remember having a similar discusion in another forum regarding the Ibanez Artcore series. There were more than a few guys talking about how these guitars were "essentially the same as old Gibsons, D'Angelicos and other vintage jazz boxes". They reasoned that the cheap labour and modern production methods made this kind of guitar "much more affordable". I posted links to modern builders who were making archtops carved by hand out of quality tone woods, using high quality bracing, top notch pickups and the prices being charged ($3-$20K). This did little to convince most of them. I own an Artcore, and really like it, but it ain't no friggin' Byrland or D'Aquisto!!


Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Mike I remember having a similar discusion in another forum regarding the Ibanez Artcore series. There were more than a few guys talking about how these guitars were "essentially the same as old Gibsons, D'Angelicos and other vintage jazz boxes". They reasoned that the cheap labour and modern production methods made this kind of guitar "much more affordable". I posted links to modern builders who were making archtops carved by hand out of quality tone woods, using high quality bracing, top notch pickups and the prices being charged ($3-$20K). This did little to convince most of them. I own an Artcore, and really like it, but it ain't no friggin' Byrland or D'Aquisto!!
> 
> 
> Shawn :food-smiley-004:


I love my Artcore as well, and I agree it isn't in the same league as a truly carved top, but so what? I play as a hobby--and the cost of those carved tops is way out of my league, and make no sense for someone just playing at home. I wound up getting an Artcore ahead of a Fifth Avenue for a variety of reasons, but I think if the Kingpin version came out sooner and I'd have bought that--I'd be happy with that as well. However having played both--I prefer the Artcore (Mine's an AF95--and it's worth the extra cost over the AF75--the difference is more than ornamentation. I played a few AF75's before I ever touched an AF95--and they didn't do it for me, they didn't feel right--but the AF95 did.)

Nothing wrong with getting something like an Artcore or a Fifth Avenue to start exploring archtops. If you make your living playing guitar I could see getting a carved top, but if not--try something else first, and if you have the money to spare for a higher quality guitar--go for it.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Archies*

Absolutely correct. It's certainly an introduction. 

Another excellent pathway is via the Eastman Uptown series. These are truly "hand-carved" guitars from a Chinese company with a history of fine violin making (fiddles are also carved in the same way). These may be the finest fretted instruments to be made in China. In many ways, these guitars are the next step up to a fine hand-made archie from the likes of Andersen, Marchione, Buscarino, Bennedetto, Manzer, etc.

The Eastman guitars are still not perfect, but they seem to be getting better with each offering as they learn how to transfer their violin making skills to the guitar industry.

The mandolins are no slouch either. 




zontar said:


> ...........................
> Nothing wrong with getting something like an Artcore or a Fifth Avenue to start exploring archtops. If you make your living playing guitar I could see getting a carved top, but if not--try something else first, and if you have the money to spare for a higher quality guitar--go for it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a 5th Avenue. Has anyone tried re-stringing them with D'Addario Flat Top Phosphor Bronze mediums?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

If you are planning on buying one with a magnetic pick-up these strings will sound a little unbalanced.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> If you are planning on buying one with a magnetic pick-up these strings will sound a little unbalanced.


I tried a Kingpin. Not for me. There's too much loss in acoustic projection with the pickup there.

I'm just planning on using it as a straight acoustic big band rhythm guitar.

I ended up getting a Cognac burst 5th Ave, and yes, I've got the Flat Top strings on it. Just using the .012-.053 set at the moment; I'm planning to move to the 13-56 set once I get my chops back up.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Hard to believe I started this thread 6 months ago and haven't bought one yet. I just came home from ANOTHER trip to Edmonton, and yes, I tried some MORE Fifth Avenues AGAIN-one acoustic, and one Kingpin, which I didn't have time to try plugged in, I'm sad to say. BUT I am seriously loving these guitars, and sure hope to pick one up soon, depending of course on the sound when I finally get to plug one in. I could see it being a great guitar for stage band and some blues type stuff, so really need to get committed about getting some cash together and taking one for a serious test drive. I was told they have a laminated molded top, which would be consistent with what others have said here, but no matter, I think that would suit my level of playing just fine and they are so sweet.
-Mikey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Somebody (Mikey...this could be you) PLEASE try one plugged in soon. I'm curious if it has some jazz box type tone(s)...or not. 

Will be interested in any and all comments about what you could squeeze out of it.

mikey....we await your "test drive"...so go squeal some tires, will ya !! :bow:

Dave


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry, guys. I'm stuck in Hawaii for the next few weeks. Shoppin' for more ukuleles. 

Gotta let springtime come to Alberta!!


----------

